# 9/22 Fishing Yard Sale, Cape May



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Saturday 9/22 Utches Marina in Cape May is having their Fishing Yard Sale 8AM till 2PM. At the Marina. It's FREE


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

They got great stuff there.


----------

